# Al B Thayer inspired router redo



## jjrbus (Dec 6, 2009)

I broke the top on my router table several years ago and cobbled it together. It took some banging and tweaking but I kept it going for several projects.

I get it out the other day and looks like I have to take the top off and beat on in one more time and I remember the nice set up that Al posted.

I have a cabinet, I have a router motor, on off switch and a lift. Why not?

As with any prototype it presented some challenges. Heck a couple times I wanted to chuck it in a dumpster:icon_smile:

I ran a bit of stock on it today and seems to function well, time will tell. 

Not as refined as Al's but hopefully will serve my needs for some time to come.
JIm


----------



## jjrbus (Dec 6, 2009)

This keeps presenting challenges, for my rail and stile set the hole is not large enough to lift the table. Actually I put the bit in and could not lower top!

I did not want to put a huge hole in top, so am making the hole oblong, From back of hole towards the front.

Maybe I could have just turned router on and slowly let top down, just did not seem right?
Master Mistaker JIm


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

My "router table" is a piece of plywood in my TS extension and I've run into the same problem from time to time. I wouldn't lower the top on it that's for sure. I usually just mark a bigger hole and freehand it with the plunge from above. It's effective but not pretty.

If I were you, I would try to drill a bigger and centered hole that you could then put a rabbit in and then make up some inserts for different sized bits. You would either need to drill it in a press, or use one of those drill attachments to get the hole perpendicular. Lining up center might be a little difficult as well.


----------



## jjrbus (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks for the response. Now my panel bit will not fit in the hole! So it is bigger again:blink:. I could buy some 3/8 material and drill a larger hole in that, lay it on top. Or add a thin top over the larger hole, when I am done. The fence would hold it in place.

I have the steel inserts from the old aluminum top, but centering them and getting the correct depth would be an extreme challenge.

The great thing about this is if the top gets too mangled, it is easy and cheap enough to make a new one.

I used this today and did some rail ends, works very well.

Master Mistaker JIm


----------



## jjrbus (Dec 6, 2009)

I was very happy with how this worked out. Did not take lots of time and works very well. I had to add some sand paper to the fence bottom near the clamps or it could move.

Not the lift mechanism has become hard to use. Nothing actually broke, just very hard to adjust. OK for round overs but not nice for rail and stile.

Not sure what to do at this point?? Build a new lift, keep it and buy a new router and build new table ?? JIm


----------

